# Best training routine for Anavar?



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Going to cycle at 40mg a day, aiming for strength and solid gains. diet will be clean. I'm just unsure on what sort of training to go for - hypertrophy standard body split? 5x5? upper/lower? some form of power routine?

Any information from anyone whos cycled anavar before and had good results using a program please comment, would be great. thanks.


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

Im not the worlds most clued up person on this but i wouldnt expect miracles from this. I assume its your 1st cycle? From my little knowledge var would be used with a more anabolic cycle as it will not give you huge gains although im sure the strength will go up a little.

max


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Im not expecting huge gains, though id like some solid ones. I'm more after the strength and i know var leans you out abit. but yeah its just finding a good training regime for var


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Just do whatever worked best for you while not on them. If that's 5x5, keep doing 5x5; if that's 3x10, keep doing 3x10.

As said above, it's a very mild cycle. It won't take you from a 120kg bencher to a 180kg bencher or anything, so manage your expectations or you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

40 mg is a very low dose, i didnt get much off 50mg as a first course.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Whack in 100mg of var or go home!


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

big said:


> Just do whatever worked best for you while not on them. If that's 5x5, keep doing 5x5; if that's 3x10, keep doing 3x10.
> 
> As said above, it's a very mild cycle. It won't take you from a 120kg bencher to a 180kg bencher or anything, so manage your expectations or you'll be disappointed.


thats the thing...i dont know. ive been plateaued for the last 8months and dont seem to grow off any new training program/diet/supp. so was after reccomendations


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Ljb said:


> thats the thing...i dont know. ive been plateaued for the last 8months and dont seem to grow off any new training program/diet/supp. so was after reccomendations


Adding steroids when plateauing for that long is terrible advice mate.

If you're genuinely at the level of your genetic capability where you're over-feeding and just getting fat without adding muscle, and cannot put the weight up despite trying every routine under the sun, then 40mg var will do nothing.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

big said:


> Adding steroids when plateauing for that long is terrible advice mate.
> 
> If you're genuinely at the level of your genetic capability where you're over-feeding and just getting fat without adding muscle, and cannot put the weight up despite trying every routine under the sun, then 40mg var will do nothing.


I dont know whether im overtraining, undertraining. im hitting the diet well. but could someone please answer my question without going into the reason of taking var. its going to do something. what would you say i do then man?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

1 of my few next planned experiments shall be 500mg test e pw and 100mg var ed on a good form 5x5 training plan, looking forward to it aswell


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

Try the russian bear and up your creatin intake...Anavar for me is awsome for body composition....add some clen and damn....  ))


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Ljb said:


> I dont know whether im overtraining, undertraining. im hitting the diet well. *but could someone please answer my question without going into the reason of taking var*. its going to do something. what would you say i do then man?


Get over to the training section then mate.


----------

